# My fake rock cave and basking platform.



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

the waterproof pva glue isn't dry completely yet.
and my camera made them look really red.
















when i get my new 4x2x2 vivarium they will be added to the big background i'm going to make.
the only thing im worried about is whether my bd will be able to grip onto them properly to walk.
what do you lot think?


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

If the PVA is still wet maybe stick some dry sand/soil to add a bit of texture!!


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah, i'm gonna add another thin layer of pva and throw some sand on it xD


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

It will look great with the background!! Have you started it yet?


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

makeitandskateit said:


> It will look great with the background!! Have you started it yet?


thanks! unfortunately i haven't, i really should start making more platforms and stuff so i can just glue them down when i make the whole background but tbh i can't be bothered at the moment xD
i've decided i'm going to create a sand pit underneath the cave, so when the bd goes to bed he can have a nice dig and get comfortable on the sand.

i'd just want the sand to match the redness of the rocks so i'm thinking of dying the childrens play sand with red/orange food colouring. do you think that would work? or would it be dangerous? hmm 
.....to google!


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

you can buy sand in different colours, just make sure it isn't calcisand!


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

-Austin said:


> you can buy sand in different colours, just make sure it isn't calcisand!


 i know not to use calci sand xD, i'll have a look around some shops, but i'm short on money so i think like a £2 bag of play sand and some food colouring we already have in the house would be cheaper xD
oh god i'm so cheap.
i don't like sand as a substrate, but because i feed spyro in a different tub, it'll be okay for him to have a couple of sand pits in his new vivarium where he can dig or something.
but if the food colouring for some reason isn't safe, i'll spend out on some already coloured sand.
actually i'd rather play it safe and pay for the desert sand xD


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey just to add to this, my BD is on newspaper becauese of impactation but would he benefit from a little tray of sand to dig / sleep in?
I feel him locusts which all bask higer up so dont often find them on the floor?


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

the only problem with colouring the sand is there is the possibility of the colour coming off on your beardie

there's a guy who made a huge custom viv an here that put in some red sand (not sure if the desert stuff but think so) and his beardies got red feet so he's taken it out and put in playsand 

i imagine it could also be a problem with if you use food colouring on play sand, am not 100% sure tho


----------

